# Playdate Pics



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

These aren't eligible for pic of the month (taken last month and not by me but my uncle) but I couldn't help but share. 

Róka had a blast playing with his "uncle" - my parents 7 month old GSP.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms -as we all know - the BULLY 'V' - size never matters 2 them - LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great photos... Thanks for sharing!! ;D


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Love it! Especially the wrestling one... they look like they are hugging ;D


----------

